# Can you trim dwarf sagittaria?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

I have some Sagittaria subulata in my 20H and some of the fronds are either melting (on the outer edges) or are growing really tall (6"+). Can I trim these unwanted leaves? What should I do? I dont want the thing to turn into a giant mess.

Thanks a lot!

Sean


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Just pluck them as far down as you can. the dead leaves should pop off pretty easily.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I've found that if you cut the leaves, the cut leaves die eventually, so if you want to trim, you should remove the entire long leaf.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Dwarf sag. grows taller as it gets crowded. You might have to thin out the number of plants by pulling them up. It's messy, but it's the right way to do it. It's a water change day project


----------

